# Damaged table top



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

The table in our dinette area has suffered some damage over the years by things (mainly books) falling out of the lockers above it. I have managed to fill the damaged areas in the past and colour them to hide the repairs but the time has come for more drastic action. Has anyone ever had this same problem and how did you fix it? I am thinking of a sheet of laminate cut to size and glued in place on top of the damaged one.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep seems a good idea to me, I have a hole or two on my table from the same reason :roll: .... there have been posting recently regarding using filler which seemed to work well... have a going and use the search function it was only a few days ago if I recall


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I had a shampoo bottle jump out of a rack and land top first onto the shelf beneath - a laminate on a honeycomb base. It punched a neat hole that I filled with car body filler with a suitable colouring added. It was fine until it hardened when it shrank down a fraction below the surface.

I've just left it at that and as the shelf is of an irregular shape I don't think it would be possible to cut a sheet of laminate to cover it neatly.

Harry


----------

